# bataleon boards



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

anyone ride em? i just bought a fun.kink for $245 for the tbt bataleon has. how do they ride?


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

im buying an evil twin and from the reviews i read and
from what ihop(thanks) has told me, $245 is a super nice
deal. i cant wait until i can ride mine. go to the 
"skate banana vs evil twin" thread to read more.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

yea i was gonna get an evil twin i found a one for like $325. it got sold out before i could grab it. i dont like the graphics on the '09 one if youve seen it. its like yellow and black with a smiley face.

but yea th was the last '08 they had before they order the '09 version so it was on clearance way down


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

I think you'll really like the fun.kink, especially around the park. I had a hard time deciding between the fun.kink, the Evil Twin, and the Riot. I went with the ET for a little bit more all-mountain stiffness, and a little less expensive than the Riot. I also like the true-twin shape of the ET/Riot. The Fun.kink is twin shape, but for some reason they gave it a 1cm stance setback, which seemed a little out of place on a park board. I guess it makes it a bit more adaptable to riding outside the park or in powder. Did you notice by the way, the graphics on the 07/08 fun.kink were a subtle jab at the uninc base graphics (uninc has a sillouette of a pig on the base, the fun.kink shows a butcher chopping up a pig.)

Anyway I hope you get to ride it soon, you should post a review after spending a few days on it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

ihop said:


> I think you'll really like the fun.kink, especially around the park. I had a hard time deciding between the fun.kink, the Evil Twin, and the Riot. I went with the ET for a little bit more all-mountain stiffness, and a little less expensive than the Riot. I also like the true-twin shape of the ET/Riot. The Fun.kink is twin shape, but for some reason they gave it a 1cm stance setback, which seemed a little out of place on a park board. I guess it makes it a bit more adaptable to riding outside the park or in powder. Did you notice by the way, the graphics on the 07/08 fun.kink were a subtle jab at the uninc base graphics (uninc has a sillouette of a pig on the base, the fun.kink shows a butcher chopping up a pig.)
> 
> Anyway I hope you get to ride it soon, you should post a review after spending a few days on it.


well its a long ways away but i def will around november/ december i cant wait. and yea on another website a review of the fun kink said it was a big "f*ck you" to burtons un.inc lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

lmao

2007 burton un.inc.....










2008 burton un.inc.....










hahaha 2008 bataleon fun.kink








































LOL EAT IT BURTON!!! :cheeky4:

_"The guys behind the *triple base technology* also have lots of humor!
On the *Bataleon* ISPO booth we specially liked the *FUN.KINK*. This new board in the range is a directional twin and it’s a big “f*ck ya” to Burton’s un.inc range! Come here little piggy, the butcher’s gonna take care of you!"_
_ *---** www.snowbroader.eu - The European snowboard blog!, ISPO review 1: Bataleon snowboards*_


----------

